# Olive Oil Protects Liver



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Olive Oil Protects Liver Extra-virgin olive oil can protect the liver from oxidative stress. Researchers writing in BioMed Central’s open access journal Nutrition and Metabolism exposed rats to a moderately toxic herbicide known to deplete antioxidants and cause oxidative stress, finding that those rats fed on a diet containing the olive oil were partially protected [...]

*Read More...*


----------

